
Ask HN: Can you short later stage startups? - ychandler
Is there anyway to short startups, specifically bet against their growth or projections. The idea was all inspired from the big short where the folk started seeing that there were fundamental underlying problems with mortgage. Is there anyway to short the startup market?
======
stuntprogrammer
Essentially, no, at least not in the usual sense.

The "best" options are to either 1) short ETFs that have a suitable
concentration in some subsector of the industry you think will be affected by
falling unicorns, esp. leveraged versions of the funds or 2) short investors
heavily concentrated in private unicorn investments such as NASDAQ:GSVC.

